# Atlantis: Fact or Fiction?



## Snagas Tender Blades (Jul 13, 2007)

Well what do you think?


----------



## Pyan (Jul 13, 2007)

Ummm...can I just point out...;

*     Atlantis - Real?*


----------



## Snagas Tender Blades (Jul 13, 2007)

...damn


----------



## SpaceShip (Jul 13, 2007)

Fret not STB - it's happened to most of us at some time or another - especially if it was some time back.  We can't expect to know everything that has gone on at this HUGE site - but it was a good try!


----------



## Abbot (Jul 17, 2007)

i say fact I mean from all the stuff thats metioned about the location there have been many different places like Antarctica and South America and te Mediteranian. Me I gotta go with the South American place I found it on google Ill have to find the link but its the only amount of evidence that holds p to the stories ad discriptions.


----------



## Abbot (Jul 17, 2007)

k found the site u make up ur own mind on wat u think the evidence sudgests. 

Lost Continent of Atlantis: Myth or Reality? (Chapter XI: Location Theories - Part 2)


----------



## Moogle (Jul 18, 2007)

From what I understand, there is absolutely no record of Atlantis before Plato's mention of it. Which leads me to believe that he invented it as a political allegory.


----------



## Dexter (Jul 18, 2007)

When I was younger I was a skeptic and loved my science more than poetry. As I've grown older I find that science doesn't hold all the answers I thought it did. And since I refuse to live without a sense of wonder and love the possibility of the fantastic, I choose to say: Fact. 

Then again, I figure King Arthur and some of the UFOs are real too.


----------



## ice.monkey (Jul 20, 2007)

It's definitely fact. I'm logged on from there right now.


----------



## andyn (Aug 27, 2007)

All societies and cultures have a myth of a major earlier civilisation being destroyed by a flood.
You can link this back to the end of the ice age or the collapse of the minoan civilisation.
We can't really tell if Plato was the first to mention it, because so many of the written records of that time have been lost for ever.
I know that a few years back of the coast of India, in the straits seperating India from Sri Lanka they found the remains of buildings and artefacts that might have been a city that was swallowed up by the ridsing sea levels.


----------



## Anne Lyle (Sep 22, 2007)

Real as in literally as Plato described it? No.

Real as in based on garbled accounts of everything from the eruption of Thira/Santorini to descriptions of early civilisations beyond Greece? Absolutely.

I very much doubt that Plato made up the whole thing from scratch. So many oral sources and "legends" have turned out to have bases in historical fact (like the Viking discovery of North America) that it would be unwise to dismiss anything out of hand. On the other hand one should treat any claim to have discovered anything "exciting" with a large pinch of salt, as there are a lot of self-deluded people out there, both within legitimate academia and without...


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 23, 2007)

Based on Anne's definition in the above post, I voted _real_.

It's a real myth.


----------



## brsrkrkomdy (Jan 24, 2008)

*I'm sticking with Atlantis as fiction with a nugget of truth in it.  There had been some evidence of one of the small Greek isles along the Mediterranean coasts did sink during the volcanic eruption.  But the so-called "Atlantis" was hardly an advanced civilization it was made out to be IMHO.*

*Keep in mind other "lost" continents besides Atlantis, there's Poseidonis, Lemuria, and Mu.  They're the most popular themes in Rosicrusian and Occult literature.*


----------



## jenna (Jan 31, 2008)

I voted FACT, but then I'm just a dreamy believer! I believe in everything, Atlantis, aliens, ghosts, and I believe every single conspiracy theory I've ever heard, lol!


----------



## Esioul (Feb 16, 2008)

Atlantis comes under the 'pseudo-archaeology' heading. So it is, in fact, a fiction.


----------



## Drachir (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes it is fact, but only to those who are completely ignorant of any history or archeology.  It is like Mu, Lemuria, and any other of the make-believe places that exist only in religion or imagination.


----------



## Wiglaf (Feb 19, 2008)

I thought it likely originated in fact, probably with Thera. However, I believe that Plato's story has as many alterations to the original facts as the later addition to Gilgamesh stolen from the Atrahasis epic has to the c.2900 BC flood the Sumerians dated events from.


----------

